# Home made dog treats!!



## Rose (Nov 5, 2012)

Well treats are expensive and let's face it who knows what they put in them to make them so addictive! Well I started becoming a Pinterest junkie and found tons of recipes for my babies and started baking for them ever since! It's sparing me calories (because the treats aren't for me) but I still have the fun of being in the kitchen! 
Vienna loves green beans and sweet potato and I think my banana oat treats are just as addictive than the 10$ bags at the store!! Saving money and knowing that they are healthier is awesome!

Any recipes you would like to share I'm open to all! 
Here is a link for some yummy peanut butter treats!
http://cakemerchant.com/2013/09/21/homemade-peanut-butter-dog-treats/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the peanut butter dog treat recipe. I've got to try it. It actually sounds good.
Mikey and me both may eat some


----------



## Rose (Nov 5, 2012)

Very welcome! I'll post more

http://blog.doggievogue.com/blog/index.php/2011/11/homemade-pumpkin-dog-treats/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

I already bake the peanut butter ones (big hit!!) going to try the pumpkin recipe, thx!


----------



## Harlie'sMom (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for the Treats recipe link...saved it and will give some a try. Finally a treat I won't gain weight making


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh yea. Got to try the pumpkin dog treats too 
Keep em coming :clap2:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks! Those look good enough for me to eat!


----------

